# the adventure of deprofundis trought mail order world classical music and gear?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I received my cd player today a gpx, brand new, work like a charm, the sound is decent yeah..
and received my cd of Peter Abelard on Herald label wow, these were for good news because we all need good news..

For the bad news all my order on amazon canada were put on hold adress problem inditification i fix this by calling customer service, they are supposed to called me back for my orderings, this is why everything ebay would shipped and every amazon package would ain't , these darn identification formallity, they said they could ain't ship had a bad adressformality hmm.. christ for the love of god, i hope this issue is settle fast, im edgy these day but use temperance for mood swing i could have, see

Everything under control i hope so?

:tiphat:
votre paladin , sacred knight saluted you all, deprofundis is a paladin, im medieval im renaissance , i got an old soul , anyone could noticed, by my music leanning hmm?

anyway. ciao folks have a great wonderful cheerful smiling day, im in a fairlygood mood , as if it could be better if my amazon stuff would come home ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Good luck to you! I've always been lucky that my orders arrive. Only a few times have I been a little nervous. Here, listen to this!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was s(word)d by amazon, just on a basic of protocols,, just because i wrote a different email for canadian and americain profile, the system they think im fraud, that what they said , but the system is them i pay for those, cds : i said and the usb turntable, they said we did not charge you anything...

They put all my order on hold and finally cancel them, whiteout warning,, so this mean i got to find the right pre paid cards that have still money on them that they cancel but they did not tell me anything about these cards number they cancel of course , what a bunch of looters, proffessional thief , ya steal my money i lost like 130 bucks this month because of them, Solage & machaut cancel, Jean Guyot cancel, usb turn table cancel, good job guys , im sarcastic.

Before the system call me a fraud whiteout reason perhaps they should had check the postal mail order is the same even if the emai lis different i explained this to them but there stubborn like a mule, they blame internet protocols for it, they should blame themselve for christ sake , i will never purchased on amazon again.

Ebay is ok
presto classical is ok
brilliant classical too
Discogs 50/50 sometime you get scam sometime you get your stuff

This is revolting, im flabbergeist..boycott amazon, and buy ebay or somewhere else, if you dont wont to become a s(word)er like me, and get looted by the system...

Yeah yeah they said my money not lost they cancel all transaction my money is flotting in there internet data or paypal somewhere , what a bunch of crooks..

Im outrage od dammit , can you understand.

Here a proof how honnest i am , once a dude in australia did not get his money during a web transaction but i received the cd so i ship itt back to australia, would a fraud do this , you bunch of f dumb a(word), sorry for my language, i try the best i could to censured it, since cursing is not welcome on talk classical, but please kind OP , they rip me off over a hundred bucks and perhaps i wont be able to use this money on something else ever, i feel sick frustrated and powerless in all of this and the investigated me as a fraud, you idiots if i were a fraud i would be rich it would show in my account he?

This is so stupid , im puking up rainbows everywhere since im sick of being the victim of bandits.

Sorry if your an honnest seller on amazon, sorry if you work for amazon and understand what i had to live trought, painstreaking effort to correct the mistake.By god the holy im so mad...

But i will use temperance , i got rip off by amazon than amazon nevermore GAME OVER

Beside all of this i feel fine, actually, i re-order at best buy , i hope a canadian wont rip me off, because ripping off there citizen, jesu christ i dont know what to tell you guys, i waste all this money i wont get the good i dont know which card is still good, i think i will listen to early SWANS to exrocize my anger, i wait all this time for nothing, this is why it was so long whiteout receiving anything...

Anyway


----------

